# NINGBO | Ningbo Central Plaza | 409m | 1342ft | 80 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer: Shanshan Group + Itochu.

This one is out finally.

Press releases
http://news.hexun.com/2011-09-24/133696895.html
http://mba.zj.com/news/2011-09-24/150636.html


Renderings:


z0rg said:


> 380m, confirmed.
> http://www.nbent.cn/art/2011/9/26/art_203_2510.html


http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/z0rgggg/another one/214055fop8bhbfbbp33t8p.jpg


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, I see China never rests in skyscraper production :cheer:


----------



## Ewan117 (Feb 5, 2010)

These designs although preliminary, is not at all original. The last picture is a proposal used for the East tower in Gz. The first few ones is of one already under construction somewhere else in China. Can they at least build something more original and with Chinese elements to it? Its not too hard considering that they are Chinese and have so many elements that they can draw from. Why go for the 'so called modern look' where all the towers look almost the same?


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

Zorg, I don't think you have the height correct, 368 was more or less an online rumor, while 380 is the official number used by various news sources.

Thanks for posting though!


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

"Ningbo to build 380-metre skyscraper, tallest in Zhejiang

Ningbo’s Shanshan Group announced the design plan of the “Ningbo Centre” project, which lies in the East New Town of Ningbo, reports Ningbo Net. * The project is located in the northwest of the crossing of Ningchuan Road and Haiyan Road. It is jointly invested by the Shanshan Group, Itochu Company from Japan and GreenTown Group. * The height of the main building will be 380 meters and it will be the tallest in Zhejiang Province upon completion. There will be an A-level office building, five-star hotel, modern shopping centre and hotel-style service"


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks great at night!


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks to me that the night shot is a different design given how skinny the crown is.

The building in the daytime renders is excellent.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice, simple, modern


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

380m, confirmed.
http://www.nbent.cn/art/2011/9/26/art_203_2510.html


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wow it looks amazing, but it also looks like a lot of the pinnacle has no floors.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Yes, it definitely has a big crown, like Lotte Jamsil Tower, but I like that this design is a bit more, mmm, involved than the Lotte project. It's very organic, but doesn't look forced. And is it just me, or does the cladding have a subtley whitish hue to it in the render?


----------



## kingsc (Apr 7, 2008)

It's has the shape of a bullet mix with a flower. The overall design is outstanding.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

by :功夫 zOrg is this the main tower U/C?????


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I think this should move to Prep!


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

OMG every major city seems to have at least one supertall


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

04 June by 功夫


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Shall we say now it's U/C instead of Prep?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

unless these are cranes for the side buildings, this looks U/C to me :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

darthvader said:


> which lies in the East New Town of Ningbo


Why are they always buildings these new supertalls in the middle of nowhere. It would look much better in the city center of Ningbo where there is still plenty of empty space around.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ I totally agree. I hate CBDs in the outskirts, so depressing.


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

1st of all - the height should've been updated to 398m, that's the official number. 2nd -- it's definitely into the construction phase, which started in late 2011.

check out another supertall from ningbo -- 450m City Light (if that's the official translation). Construction officially started today - 6/7/2012 (local time).


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

the design on the left is the chosen one


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

more on Ningbo Center
































































these were taken in early May 2012


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

can't see pictures. try another image host


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

darthvader said:


> the design on the left is the chosen one


So shall we upgrade now to U/C from its prep status?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

darthvader said:


> 1st of all - the height should've been updated to 398m, that's the official number. 2nd -- it's definitely into the construction phase, which started in late 2011.
> 
> check out another supertall from ningbo -- 450m City Light (if that's the official translation). Construction officially started today - 6/7/2012 (local time).


Don't expect us to believe it if you don't bother to post any source.


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

kingsc said:


> It's has the shape of a bullet mix with a flower. The overall design is outstanding.


Yes, I really like the daytime render. I hope they don't change it.


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

z0rg said:


> Don't expect us to believe it if you don't bother to post any source.


Lol, buddy, I don't surf online for a living, just like to check out this site on occasions...so I won't bother having to dig through ningbo's local forum in order to find the articles that proclaim the 398m official height.

Believe or not, none of my business at the end.

But I'm sure you are literate in Chinese, go search around yourself, 380m was the original estimate by a forumer on ningbo's nbuc discussion board, and gaoloumi's info/images are grossly outdated.

You know who took those photo of the construction site you just posted? Me...lol, without my consent, I might add. But anyways, thanks for forwarding all the info, keep it up!


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

Hmm, those images I posted couple days ago have gone poop, sorry folks, most mainland forums won't allow linking of their posted images.


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

For anyone interested, the other supertall from ningbo -- City Lights, has had its official unveiling party on 6/8/2012. An article from a local source:

随着许家印的出场，关于恒大是否进入宁波市场的猜测终于尘埃落定。

　　6月8日，位于东部新城的城市之光综合体终于开工，并举办相应仪式。本次仪式的一大亮点是：城市之光新股东——恒大地产高调亮相，与爱家网此前的预测完全吻合（详见爱家网6月6日相关报道），其掌门人许家印与宁波市市长刘奇、副市长王仁洲、江东区区委书记胡军、区长孙黎明等，以及城市之光的另一股东，三立控股的董事长郁国祥先生一起列于主席台上。甚而有著名资深电视节目主持人杨澜，以及范冰冰、刘嘉玲、王学圻、李亚鹏等娱乐圈名流共同出席，据不少旁观业内人士评价，仅从场面之大，就为宁波房地产市场近来年所仅见。

　　开工典礼上，宁波市有关领导对此次恒大集团和三立控股的强强联手充满了信心。



据了解，恒大集团是在香港联交所主板上市，以住宅产业为主，集商业物业、旅游综合体、体育及文化产业于一体的特大型企业集团。其品牌特征以民生地产为理念，致力打造中国老百姓买得起的精品住宅，是中国规模最大、销售面积最多的龙头房地产企业。此次进军宁波被业内誉为其对华东板块的深度布局。恒大的作品不仅将出现在东部新城，在镇海九龙湖以及江北湾头或许都将立即有重要作品问世。而6月8日的这次出现，也意味着恒大地产集团正式进军宁波，或将凭借其雄厚的开发实力，以城市运营商的高姿态联合三立控股推出宁波城市之光商业综合体项目。

据悉，宁波城市之光商业综合体将建成为455米的高楼，也将成为宁波又一地标性建筑。

Relevant info: the final height for City Lights = 455m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

darthvader said:


> You know who took those photo of the construction site you just posted? Me...lol, without my consent, I might add. But anyways, thanks for forwarding all the info, keep it up!


I didn't post any construction picture. Feel free to dennounce uncredited pic by you in this forum, as a mod I'll edit those posts immediately  Problem is, we often quote updates from Gaoloumi, a forum full of trolls. They copy the pics from elsewhere and they rarely credit the original authors, so it's hard for us to credit the actual author properly.

We have a thread for City Light tower. Feel free to post info about that project in its own thread. Don't forget the links for the info you post! Unlike other forums, we care about reliability here in SSC 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455599


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

z0rg said:


> I didn't post any construction picture. Feel free to dennounce uncredited pic by you in this forum, as a mod I'll edit those posts immediately  Problem is, we often quote updates from Gaoloumi, a forum full of trolls. They copy the pics from elsewhere and they rarely credit the original authors, so it's hard for us to credit the actual author properly.
> 
> We have a thread for City Light tower. Feel free to post info about that project in its own thread. Don't forget the links for the info you post! Unlike other forums, we care about reliability here in SSC
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455599


lol, buddy, no worries, i was just kidding anyways...yes i took those in early May, but you can forward/upload those pix anyway you like.

now of course any info posted here should be appropriately sourced. but with china, im sure you know, as well as I, that reliable info are typically not gathered up through the most straightforward methods, so with a topic like ningbo center's total height, it's almost impossible to verify until the developer or the architect has posted the project on their websites. (ningbo center was noted by the developer to be designed by SOM, yet there's no trace of it on the SOM's project listing online; but purely based on my experience with china, these developers are generally correct at the end, so you just have to take their words for it at this point.)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I absolutely love the bullet/flower design!:drool:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 功夫


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 功夫


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Tricky to figure out but I think this is the map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=1747&lat=29.8620461618&lng=121.6121292114&z=15&t=k


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 宁波小乙


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

398m
http://nb.house.qq.com/a/20120307/000097.htm


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

awwwhhhh, i was hoping the height decrease was just a rumor :nuts:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Actually it was an upwards revision! Hehe... But it was published in march 2012, we had just missed it.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by HJK啊啊啊啊啊

*2019.8.18*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 24 by HJK啊啊啊啊啊


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by ningbobo123

*12.22*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by HJK啊啊啊啊啊

If the 320 m. twins in Shanghai are U/C, this tower should be too. Enormous beautiful creature is this skyscraper or will be.

*2019.12.29*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by HJK啊啊啊啊啊

*2020/1/1/*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally, it is under construction!

Upon its completion, it will probably be the tallest building in my home province Zhejiang.  :cheers:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by ningbobo123

*2020.1.12*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by HJK啊啊啊啊啊


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by HJK啊啊啊啊啊

*2020.3.5*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

What epidemic!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by HJK啊啊啊啊啊

*3.14*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by HJK啊啊啊啊啊

*2020.3.21*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

good progress


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 29 by HJK啊啊啊啊啊


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by * HJK啊啊啊啊啊 *2020.4.5








*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by ningbobo123 2020.4.12



























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by HJK啊啊啊啊啊 2020.5.1














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by HJK啊啊啊啊啊 2020/05/12
posted today: 2020/05/17














*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

looks like it has reached the bottom. This will be the next 400m tower to rise in China.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

little universe said:


> ^^
> I'd say it's possible but it will take at least two more decades...


you are optimistic, I thought something around three decades  

by the way, there is already a city between Hangzhou and Ningbo: Shaoxing


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-25 by 鹿佶

The new tower crane is coming soon


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

That'd be a mega city like you see on some sci movie


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-05 by ningbobo123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-07 by 功夫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-25 by 鹿佶


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-30 by mr24


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

That's a beautiful building. In the first picture you can see that there's 2 of those things one is being lowered down by crane


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 1093536800

2020/11/07





























*


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Those steel tube things are all around the core?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

trustevil said:


> Those steel tube things are all around the core?


Yes, they are the super columns


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 来杯汽水呗

2020/11/19





























*


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)

This is the most beautiful and delimited site "start to rise" that me se.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Augustão d2 said:


> Este é o site "start a crescer" mais bonito que já vi.


This is the international section, Augustao!


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)

A Chicagoan said:


> This is the international section, Augustao!


I´m sorry, but I wrote the coment in inglish, however my browser Google Chrome publishes it as my natural language even me writing in english and I do not know why, maybe a bug of automatic translation.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank the imperialism of great Britain for spreading the English language around the world then America followed suit.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

From this view it will rise in between the two tallest buildings!








紫气东来 by 王韬Alex on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 鹿佶

I see rare steel game with the columns of so tall building.












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by cc555

2020/12/03














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 鹿佶
2020/12/09














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 鹿佶 2020/12/11





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by hifiwcn

2020/12/20














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 鹿佶

12.24












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 鹿佶

2021/01/09














*


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Rising pretty quickly


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by SunnyDing on 500px


​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 鹿佶 2021/01/25

the climbing platform is here....












































*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that plot to the center-right









that plot to the right beside to the river
















Ningbo - China


Ningbo Yinzhou CBD (or South CBD) - 宁波鄞州商务区 Ningbo is the 2nd largest city in Zhejiang Province after the provincial capital Hangzhou. The Ningbo-Zhoushan Port is the World's 3rd busiest container port in 2019 only after the Port of Shanghai (No.1) and the Port of Singapore (No.2). Ningbo, then...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-02-01 by 功夫


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 赟师傅 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 未雨先生 on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by oupi321

*















by ningbobo123 















*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-08 by 功夫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-13 by 功夫


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 1093536800 2021/03/22








*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-25 by 功夫


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **oupi321*

*











































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **PchT*

*













*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BTPPZhangLi on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via mr24 4.24


















by 1093536800 4.27














*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-10 by 1555826


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.07.13








by CHEN on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 28 by flooty on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-04 by DDDKKK123


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

__





Sina Visitor System






weibo.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 7









Summer Time by 赟师傅 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-09 by 功夫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-11 from https://720yun.com/t/7evksefy7ql?scene_id=78354542


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-14 by 来杯汽水呗


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 陨落星辰


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 来夏世 on 500px








by 来夏世 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.08.27








by 赟师傅 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-29 by huashengqqa


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-04 by 1555826


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ningbo East New City (or East CBD) - 宁波东部新城*
Ningbo is the 2nd largest city in Zhejiang Province only after the provincial capital Hangzhou.
The Ningbo-Zhoushan Port is the 2nd busiest container port (World's No.3) in China only after the Port of Shanghai (World's No.1).
Ningbo has 3 CBD(s), they are:
1. Sanjiangkou Old Downtown CBD - 三江口商务区
2. South CBD (or Yinzhou CBD) - 南部商务区 (鄞州商务区)
3. East New City (or East CBD) - 东部新城









by 练津嘉 on 500px





​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ningbo has many channels, they remind me Amsterdam


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 4









阪急夜景 by 琢也不成器 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 舷窗口陈科 via mr24 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 舷窗口陈科 via mr24 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-21 by 鹿佶


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-03 by 1555826


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-08 by Hennessy橙汁儿


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 16 by 陳科


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-17 by maitianswz


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-19 by mr24


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-29 by Hennessy橙汁儿


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

after 10 years i feels surreal to see it rising.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I feel the same thing, after 10 years, finally, a 400-meter building in Ningbo


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 13 by wzz2010xp


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.11.15








by 陆大圣 on 500px








by 陆大圣 on 500px








by 陆大圣 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.11.19








by YANT on 500px


​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-13 by 功夫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-14 by mr24


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I counted 23 floors 😁 😁


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Can't believe Ningbo has so few projects. Yes, it is a mid-sized city in China, but it is still big enough (4 million inhabitants), one of the highest GDP per capita in China and home of the world's largest port.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Khale_Xi said:


> Can't believe Ningbo has so few projects. Yes, it is a mid-sized city in China, but it is still big enough (4 million inhabitants), one of the highest GDP per capita in China and home of the world's largest port.


I find the opposite, because I am very happy to see at least one 400-meter building at a medium sized city


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Ningbo is a more industrial-focused city than a construction/real estate industry-oriented city, it's good for the city's long term development.
As a matter of fact, Ningbo is one of the most promising tier 2 Chinese cities with its advanced / forward-looking manufacturing sector and its strategically very important sea port.

Acoording to the latest 2020 National Census, there are over 5 million people living within its urban core districts and over 9.4 million people in its metropolitan area.
Ningbo is a *Big City* even in Chinese standards.
Ningbo is witnessing very strong popultion increase in recent years thanks to its solid economical performance that attracting new waves of migrants from other provinces.
For example, Ningbo's population growth was ranked 4th among all Chinese cities in 2019, only after Hangzhou, Shenzhen & Guangzhou.

The table below shows Ningbo's overall population and population per urban district / county / county-level city according to 2020 National Census:











宁波市第七次全国人口普查主要数据公报[1]


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

little universe said:


> ^^
> Ningbo is a more industrial-focused city not a construction/real estate industry-focused city, it's good for the city's long term development.
> As a matter of fact, Ningbo is one of the most promising tier 2 Chinese cities with its forward-looking manufacturing industry and its strategically very important sea port.


there is a bunch of empty lands between Ningbo and Hangzhou, I hope they will merge in the next 10 years 😁 😁 😁


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Zaz965 said:


> there is a bunch of empty lands between Ningbo and Hangzhou, I hope they will merge in the next 10 years 😁 😁 😁


Ningzhou, sounds cool!😅


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 23









宁波东部新城.日暮 by 爱飞的猫猫 on 500px


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 25 by 来杯汽水呗


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 02 by huashengqqa


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 6 by ko2016 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-10 by 功夫


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Munwon said:


> What epidemic!


This post sounds strange now, Covid hasn't been an epidemic for a long time...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.01.11








by BTPPZhangLi on 500px








by BTPPZhangLi on 500px



​


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Hey, Chicagoan, Little Universe, Zaz and Kanye. I have a render for an under construction building right next to Ningbo Central Plaza.

According to Gaoloumi. It is 200.3m high, has 43 floors. 
Here is the building's name written in Chinese characters. 宁波研祥中心. 
I know that the first two characters mean 'Ningbo' the city and the last two mean 'centre', 'central building' or 'central tower'.

I am going to be very soon attending a local face-to-face Chinese language course very soon BTW.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

499towersofchina said:


> Here is the building's name written in Chinese characters. 宁波研祥中心.


According to Google Translate, the name is "Ningbo EVOC Center". I'm guessing EVOC is some local developer or other company involved in the project. Maybe @little universe can confirm?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
EVOC(研祥) is not a local developer, it's a Shenzhen-based High-tech company specialised in intelligent manufacturing & artificial intelligence.
Maybe it's the Ningbo headquarters of the company?


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

How do they get those large steel columns in place like that at an angle? I'm sure it probably takes multiple men to hold it in place while it's welded together or is there another way?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By mr24 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.01.12








by 哲霄 on 500px








by 哲霄 on 500px

​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-22 by nnkk520


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By maitianswz on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 30 by 功夫


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.02.08








by YANT on 500px


​


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 22 by 鹿佶


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 24 by pepsieva


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-25 by via nnkk520 










2022-02-27 via nnkk520


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 23 by 截圖自陳科


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> *By mr24 on Gaoloumi:*


What are those things


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 02 by nnkk520


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.04.02








by BTPPZhangLi  on 500px





2022.04.04








by BTPPZhangLi  on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-07 by nnkk520


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

It's growing so fast like my daughter.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-24 by 功夫


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

come check out my Sketchup model of the NCP!













Ningbo Central Plaza | 3D Warehouse


Ningbo Central Plaza is a 409 m / 1342 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Ningbo, China. Construction was to start in 2018 but got delayed to 2019. It is scheduled to be completed in 2024




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

zwamborn said:


> 2022-04-24 by 功夫



^^

Are those alpacas real ones? 😅
I know some Chinese people keep alpacas as family pets.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't notice. Lol! Just looking at this beautiful project under construction


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by nnkk520 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-30 via Madmax


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June 4 by pepsieva的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

It's starting to take shape though


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 08 by 来杯汽水呗


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 16 by 宁波Jensen









June 16 by 宁波Jensen


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, is there a thread about that building to the right of the photo?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, is there a thread about that building to the right of the photo?


(257) NINGBO | EVOC Centre | 200m | U/C | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

These cities just get tall buildings going up like weeds my city barely gets 200ft let alone 200m


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.06.17








by Air、 on 500px








by Air、 on 500px








by Air、 on 500px


​


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

trustevil said:


> These cities just get tall buildings going up like weeds my city barely gets 200ft let alone 200m


What is the name of your city ?


----------



## mr24 (12 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> @Munwon, I think the core is almost topped out


The height of the core is currently about 300 meters, 100 meters more to go


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

on the left  
2022-09-24 by ko2016
















NINGBO | EVOC Centre | 200m | 43 fl | U/C


Developer: EVOC Group 工控机_研祥工控机_国产工控机_服务器_加固笔记本_研祥EVOC https://www.tspweb.com/key/%E5%AE%81%E6%B3%A2%E4%B8%9C%E9%83%A8%E6%96%B0%E5%9F%8E%E5%9B%9B%E5%A4%A7%E9%AB%98%E6%A5%BC.html By 功夫




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-27 by 刺史


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-04 by 16738383


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the core got skinnier, I think the core is almost topped out


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

zwamborn said:


> 2022-10-04 by 16738383


is it just me or is it not as barrel shaped as the renderings showed?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

not only this. it should be thicker


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

it shot up fast but yeah doesn't really look like the rendering. maybe they altered the design


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

but the cladding looks awesome


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-05 by ko2016


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I can see the renders shape taking form now


----------



## mr24 (12 mo ago)

From weibo: 宁波小柒


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by Richard 俞元坤 on 500px


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大猫叔Don on 500px

​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is a bit outdated, does anyone have an updated photo at the same angle?  








by 江南土财主 - from sina weibo


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 31 by 珞珈山岛主


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-02 via Madmax


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-06 by 珞珈山岛主


----------



## mr24 (12 mo ago)

from weibo 西范里 vlog


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Wow it's growing so fast! Already a supertall?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it has a gorgeous shape. it should be thicker


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Those twin towers are awesome, I guess Richard Rogers? This is definitely over 300 meters.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-16 by hifiwcn


----------



## mr24 (12 mo ago)

Munwon said:


> Those twin towers are awesome, I guess Richard Rogers? This is definitely over 300 meters.


Yes, it's RSHP work, the river one


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-25 by 功夫 










2022-11-29 by 来杯汽水呗 










2022-11-29 by 16738383


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 08 by pepsieva


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I presume the core is almost topped out.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-14 by 功夫


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

zwamborn said:


> 2022-12-14 by 功夫


Aww heck yeah we got the National Broadcasting Company in on this!


----------



## mr24 (12 mo ago)

From 舷窗口-陈科, he updates the construction progress every day.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 01 by hifiwcn


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I finished Ningbo Central Plaza Version 4.5! Come take a gander I'm really proud of how well it turned out!













Ningbo Central Plaza | 3D Warehouse


Ningbo Central Plaza is a 409 m / 1342 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Ningbo, China. Construction on the 80 floor tower began in 2019 and is scheduled to be completed in 2024. Upon its completion, Ningbo Central Plaza will become the tallest building in the Zhejiang Province.




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it should be thicker


----------



## Motherussia (Sep 7, 2016)

From this angle it reminds me of Tianjin CTF Finance Center










Google Image Result for https://archello.s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/images/2021/02/18/ronald-lu--amp--partners--offices-archello.1613651677.1739.jpg


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Motherussia said:


> From this angle it reminds me of Tianjin CTF Finance Center
> View attachment 4398448
> 
> 
> ...


It was designed by SOM, probably by the same guy who designed CTF and 175 PA


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-05 by 功夫


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I knew NBC was in league with the CCP! jokes aside this is shaping up nicely. can't wait to see the final result


----------

